# What would your fursona's theme song be?



## potato-kun (Oct 14, 2020)

for me it'd be this : 



im rlly into j-rock and this pretty much fits my pretty chill nature.


----------



## EmmyCatto (Oct 14, 2020)

1) It’s happy and upbeat, like my sona a lot of the time
2) My sona likes candies


----------



## Kurushimii (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

I've got an odd one, a Mario Kart song? My characters are too simple to have themes that have lyrics. I heard this remix of Ribbon Road and it represents Sabby perfectly.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 15, 2020)

And no, they did not typo "furries" before anyone asks. >:v Y'all dunno how many times...

Reasoning for this song is less the lyrics, though some do fit, but more the overall feel of the song.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 15, 2020)

We already have a thread for this but...


----------



## Rayd (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## aomagrat (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 16, 2020)

Oh dear, I'm not so sure, actually...


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 16, 2020)

It would have to be something disco, maybe something by Daft Punk... any suggestions?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> It would have to be something disco, maybe something by Daft Punk... any suggestions?


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 16, 2020)

These two are both pretty fitting. 
The Queen song is more lighthearted and the Heart song is more serious. Lol


----------



## potato-kun (Oct 17, 2020)

LucyTheDumbYeen said:


>


yee another Garden fan


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 17, 2020)

Am I the joke, or do I deliver the joke? You decide.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 17, 2020)

Fursona's name: "Jackpot"
General astetic has been: Money, Casino and Greed
I think I know where this is going.






Otherwise, I think this is more fitting for my shitposting side;







KimberVaile said:


> Am I the joke, or do I deliver the joke? You decide.


You're not the joke; You're not just a clown; You're not the whole circus; You're the entire entertainment industry!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 2, 2020)

My fans voted this based on the lyrics kinda lining up with the plot of their backstory.






AND I LOVE IT


----------



## Mambi (Nov 2, 2020)

Hmmm, hard to say! Really feeling this:







...but some days, this or this <giggle>:


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 2, 2020)

The likes of this:


----------



## zeroPony (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 8, 2020)

It would say a combination of these two for my main sona. A mix of lonliesness, quiet anger and sadness, but also curiosity and strong willed optimism


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 8, 2020)

Because Arnak has both wings and violet eyes, but mostly because he misses his true love.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 8, 2020)

oh boy... i don't know if i have one yet


----------

